# Pens for a living



## Curtis

Do you make pens for a living?


----------



## ThomJ

Its a hobby that kind of pays for itself, luckily I have a pension, the pen making started out as something to keep me busy


----------



## alphageek

Hey... you're missing a choice... "I wish!!!"


----------



## Mark

I voted yes (eventually), but still trying to make a living at it. Just hoping to break even at this point... :biggrin: I'd say it's an important hobby..


----------



## omb76

I second that... we need an "I wish" option!


----------



## PenMan1

I make pens for a VERY POOR living. Sometimes I think I may end up having to eat pen blanks to avoid hunger. But, my doctor encourages a high fiber diet.


----------



## OLDMAN5050

Just an expensive hobby.............when I retire this month would like to do some for extra income................ but would rather jusy make enough to keep up with what I spend for the hobby.


----------



## mrcook4570

PenMan1 said:


> I make pens for a VERY POOR living. Sometimes I think I may end up having to eat pen blanks to avoid hunger. But, my doctor encourages a high fiber diet.



Haha...I know the feeling.  LONG work days, lots of traveling for shows, and a LOT of expenses.  Insurance alone is over $20k per year.


----------



## ThomJ

Andy I recommend the coconut blanks


----------



## RonSchmitt

Mine is a "not for profit" enterprise. 
It wasn't meant to be, but it is.


----------



## ed4copies

Many, if not most of the "full-time crafters" I met while we were doing craft shows were retired from some other job and getting a pension.

So, were they "Making a living"???

I doubt they could have lived on the income from crafting as well as buying health insurance and setting aside a retirement fund (typically all part of "making a living")  But, if you have enough OTHER income, then crafting can generate your daily living costs--if you live frugally.

JMO


----------



## Woodlvr

Ditto for me Dean. Lately the harder that I try to improve my out of round issues, and not end squared blanks, the harder it is for me to keep up my work.


----------



## navycop

I probally give away more than I sell.. I'll give one to a friend, then a friend sees it and wants one, then a friend sees it and wants one, then.........


----------



## traderdon55

Considering what I spend to what I make if I was running my pen making as a business it would just be a tax write off.


----------



## glwalker

No, just a hobby where a little comes back to support it.  It is cheaper than therapy.


----------



## witz1976

I make and sell pens for a supplement, not a living.  I know there are a few who do and perhaps if I am lucky and get become more talented then perhaps, but for now I am having fun, and thankful that I my net is zero or slightly above.


----------



## socdad

Pen / blank making is just a hobby for me. I’ve sold a several pens and a few feather blanks. The last thing I want is to turn this into a job; had one of those … (35 years as a classroom teacher)


----------



## GColeman

I think I sold my 25th pen recently.  I said think because I don't really keep track.  I am like a lot in that I give away more than I sell at this point.  I never intended to make a living at it.  Still don't.


----------



## Heck

I give many more away ( kids in therapy for Christmas gifts) than I sell. The ones I sell are to friends that need a gift for someone that has everything money could purchase and a hand turned pen set fits the bill. This is one expense hobby for sure, almost like a drug. I started just trying to make a pen.. Ha ha


----------



## mywoodshopca

I agree with the supplement, I sold a few and some of my cast blanks, helps with the gas money 

But I am going to try to make a living with my CNC, going to be part time until I get enough business coming in.


----------



## renowb

Unfortunately I have been forced into trying to make a living with this. I am 59, no unemployment, and no one will hire a 59 year old unless for 10 an hour or be bilingual! I am having to dip into my 401 too. :frown:


----------



## JimB

I said "no" and like it that way. I think if I was relying on it to be my primary income it would take the fun out of it. Having it as a hobby with a little extra income from it is good.


----------



## Chasper

It is one of multiple full time jobs I do.

If I could live a little cheaper I could live well from pen making, but it takes a few other sources of income to earn as much as I want to spend.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

As Mr. Brown said those that are retired can supplement your retirement doing craft shows and to some extent some can do very well if they really want to make a major investment in the "BUSINESS" of selling pens. Spend a few thousand on canopy, displays,table covers,jury fees, show fees, hotel rooms, transportation, insurance, and lets not forget stock. They must be willing to travel (I put over 27,000 miles on my van last year), eat greasy food (never have seen gourmet food at a show), spend some days huddled under their canopy in the cold and rain. After all this you better be a salesman, a merchandiser, a manufacturer, a bookeeper,a travel agent, be in good enough health that you can set up and tear down your canopy and displays with out having a stroke and at some shows that are in larger cities on downtown streets work setting up after the streets are cleared of all traffic at night in the dark and did I mention be a SALESMAN. In short the answer is yes but as in any business it's not easy you must invest time,money and hard work....


----------



## GregHight

Right now, I think I could make as much or more making pens all day as I make at my day job but all my business goes into selling to one guy so I'd hate to quit a good job with benefits with only one customer that buys everything I can produce. 

I can make over $400 of product a day to sell which would have about $50 in expenses so I could net about $350 a day net.

*I will say one thing though about doing this for profit:* *You kinda loose your favorite hobby and end up with a second job when you "have" to go work in the shop.*

Since everything I do is made from gator jawbone, it's dirty, messy, stinky and more complicated than normal penmaking. I have tried training a few part timers to help but it has really tried my patience.


----------



## mbroberg

No.  My goal has always been to just make enough to support the hobby.


----------



## sbwertz

socdad said:


> Pen / blank making is just a hobby for me. I’ve sold a several pens and a few feather blanks. The last thing I want is to turn this into a job; had one of those … (35 years as a classroom teacher)


 
I can REALLY identify with this.  Three times in my life I have let my cherished hobby turn into businesses...successful businesses.  However, soon it isn't fun anymore.  Instead of "Boy, I'm going to play with the lathe" it would be come "I have to go turn 20 pens before Saturday!"  

Also, I don't want to deal with the tax license routine.  My solution has been to turn my turning into a fundraiser for my church.  No tax license required, and my sales go to a good cause. 

 I raised $725 for my church in November and December.  (Not all pens...also canes, candlesticks, seam rippers and ornaments.)  I turn what pleases me, when it pleases me.  Occasionally I take orders for special turnings, but most is "on spec" turning.  I'm having fun, people are getting pretty goodies, and my church is benefitting.  win-win situation.  (We are retired and have pensions, so income is not an issue.)


----------



## clayscustompens

I do, but Im just a kid and it gets me just enough money for more supplies, and food!


----------



## louie68

WOW !!! after reading Roy comment maybe  I'll do this for just for the fun of it.
I mix my penmaking with business you know making a pen and giving to a customer has a bigger meaning sometimes than selling one, althought when making a casted fish skin or snake skin does bring in some nice _sorde!!!!_____.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan

OKLAHOMAN said:


> As Mr. Brown said those that are retired can supplement your retirement doing craft shows and to some extent some can do very well if they really want to make a major investment in the "BUSINESS" of selling pens. Spend a few thousand on canopy, displays,table covers,jury fees, show fees, hotel rooms, transportation, insurance, and lets not forget stock. They must be willing to travel (I put over 27,000 miles on my van last year), eat greasy food (never have seen gourmet food at a show), spend some days huddled under their canopy in the cold and rain. After all this you better be a salesman, a merchandiser, a manufacturer, a bookeeper,a travel agent, be in good enough health that you can set up and tear down your canopy and displays with out having a stroke and at some shows that are in larger cities on downtown streets work setting up after the streets are cleared of all traffic at night in the dark and did I mention be a SALESMAN. In short the answer is yes but as in any business it's not easy you must invest time,money and hard work....



And have a wife that wants to do the same and likes spending time with you...lol


----------



## aggromere

My first hobby was turning pens.  My next was taking pictures.  I soon added dabbling with web sites to the list.  I thought I might as well add starting a business to my hobbies.  They all seem to go together well.  I grossed about $5,000 during the last three months of the year.  All in all though I don't think I made any money.

To pursue it as a business you have to be everything Roy says.   But if you don't have a feel for business, marketing, selling, record keeping or the other myriad things that go into a successful business, it will be tough to make a living at it.

I think if you are comfortable with all the skills and knowledge necessary it could be a very profitable business.  Just as an aside, I know I spent more time last year out marketing my pens to stores and at events than I did turning pens.

If your business model is to make fantastic pens and put them on a web site, or go to flea markets and trade shows and hope the pens will sell themselves it won't work.

I am a salesman and a marketer, have been all my life, so I am very comfortable in striking up conversations with anyone that will let me.  I can go to a cigar event with 100 people and by the time I leave I have handed out over 50 business cards, talked to everyone about my pens and picked up a couple of custom order pens in the process.  I think I could sell more than I do, but I found that being the manufacturer, salesman, accountant and business planner was more than a full time job for one person.  I have toned down my marketing just a little and spend more time servicing the stores that carry my pens (8 all total), sending out a monthly newsletter (have about 200 names on my mailing list now), getting custom orders from centers of influence and finally, devoting more attention to making better and better pens.  I limit myself to 40 hours a week of tasks relating to making and selling pens and have time to enjoyably make about 20 pens a week.  I have had opportunities to place my pens in a lot more stores, but have opted to not take on any new retailers.  If I can make and sell 20 pens a week (my goal for this year) I will be happy.

Also, based on advice from Roy I have gradually been increasing the prices of my pens.  I have dropped lower end pens (like the cigar pen kits) and have moved my sales to pens in the $80.00 to $200.00 range.  The most expensive pen I have sold to date was $165.00.  If I can get to where all my pens sell for over $100.00 I could make a comfortable amount of income, make better pens and enjoy myself more.


----------



## AKPenTurner

Not yet...


----------



## Displaced Canadian

It's still cheaper than therapy.


----------



## Fred

I voted "no" as I am still trying to find out if I am living or not. Strokes are absolutely no fun of any kind as they limit the hell out of how safe one feels when using power tools of any description. 

I just fought with my router five months ago and found out INSTANTLY just how much meat there is, er, was at the end of my right thumb. A simple wire brad buried in the edge caused the grab and away we went. Router = 1, Fred = +/- .125" of digit and thumb nail from about 11 o'clock straight down and over to about 4 o'clock.  Thank goodness for clean, sharp carbide edges as the removal was almost surgically a success.

Do not try and look for any pieces parts either as flesh can, will, and does turn into a very brief red vapor instantly right before your very own eyes.

Have you ever had to cut off a large, dangling piece of your own flesh before the pain hits you? You think that is difficult, just try and keep the wound elevated in bed all night with no dressing applied ... the medicine cabinet was void of "stuff" then, but not anymore! Thank goodness for an agreeable doctor for good meds 'after' the incident. He even felt sorry for me and gave me extra ... does that mean I look accident prone, or does he know something I don't know?

AND NO I DO NOT HAVE PICTURES EITHER ... but, believe me I have the pain in the very tip right now. Did I mention that things are difficult to pick-up without the proper use of an invisible opposing thumb tip?

Gads, now I wonder where the 'tip' is that they took when I was born. I don't think I'll miss that 'tip!' at the age of 63 .....


----------



## fernhills

GregHight said:


> Right now, I think I could make as much or more making pens all day as I make at my day job but all my business goes into selling to one guy so I'd hate to quit a good job with benefits with only one customer that buys everything I can produce.
> 
> I can make over $400 of product a day to sell which would have about $50 in expenses so I could net about $350 a day net.
> 
> *I will say one thing though about doing this for profit:* *You kinda loose your favorite hobby and end up with a second job when you "have" to go work in the shop.*
> 
> Since everything I do is made from gator jawbone, it's dirty, messy, stinky and more complicated than normal penmaking. I have tried training a few part timers to help but it has really tried my patience.



I would give my right arm for that kind of business, but then i could not turn.  Carl


----------



## fernhills

I voted no, in the beginning of turning pens, i thought maybe, since i am retired this may help with extra income. It is much to spotty and you can not count on it. So i took a part-time job b/c property taxes car insurance house insurance health insurance are a killjoy. If i sell everything we own i might be OK, but i am not there yet.   Carl


----------



## Rangertrek

I started selling pens to cover some of the materials costs, eventually starting selling at craft shows, and now sell enough to cover costs, equipment, and make a few bucks.
No intent of going "full time" as a living.


----------



## btboone

I make a living from my shop, but can't afford to make pens full time.


----------



## Transam

Nope.
it is just a different way of spending some time to myself apart from scuba diving where the art of producing something is a bit.....lost...shall we say.


----------



## trickydick

Just an expensive hobby.  Not sure what to do with all the stuff I create.  I give most things away to friends, family and my employees.  I have 1600 of those so not everyone has received a turning yet.


----------



## Smitty37

*Nope*

I do sell a few pens, give away a lot more.  If you start selling regular then it becomes a job...been there and done that.  I enjoy turning a few pens, While far from an expert they come out nice and friends like them.

The business end makes a profit but it is selling kits to pen makers.  It makes just enough to provide a few simple extras and it is a job....

You can have a hobby turning pens or you can have a job turning pens but it is pretty hard to have both.

It has always been hard for me to keep having fun with a hobby if I got to where I was concerned with money associated with it.  It got to where I would be more concerned with the money than the fun of the hobby.


----------



## Jeff Barnett

I wish I could make a living at it. I am selling a few pens though. I lucked out. I was walking through the Mayo Hospital subway and found a small shop that specializes in high end wood crafts. I chatted with the owner for a bit and he said he would put my pens up if I brought him some. The neat thing is I have already brought in 400.00 in the last two months. I also have them in another shop in town. I never would have guessed that they would sell that fast. We get like 3 million people walking through the Mayo clinic a year. A lot of the people end up shopping for gifts while waiting for there next appointment or for there family member to finish with there appointments. So I guess you could say that my hobby is starting to pay for itself.


----------



## bitshird

They are a significant part of my earnings, not as much as the tools, but they sure help with putting beans and tortillas on the table.                             [size=-3]sometimes[/size]


----------



## trapper

yep i make pens and im living but wont get rich though. Also make other items and sell them t fares etc


----------



## Rick_G

I think last year I may have sold 10, all in the under $50 range.  Sent many times that to our military men and women mostly modified slims and cigars.  It's just part of my woodworking hobby and I intend to keep it that way.  I used to enjoy messing around with electronics and ham radio until I started working full time with electronics.  Woke up one morning and realized it just wasn't fun any more.  I'm retired and my pension keeps the bill collectors away and I really don't want to go back to full time work at anything if I can help it so my penmaking stays a hobby.  ​


----------

